# Wild Side Offers New Halloween Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Boost Halloween sales with eight new designs recently added to the stock transfer collection offered by The Wild Side. They’re perfect for customers wanting something to wear to a party, a Halloween 5K run, school event, or trick or treating with the kids. These new designs are guaranteed to crack a smile if not induce outright laughter. 

Designs include “Hello I’m The Guy That Hates Halloween Costumes;” “Hey Baby, Come Hang With Me” and a photo of a spider in a web; a skeleton’s rib cage (front and back); “Just Give Me The Candy and No One Gets Hurt;” “Too Lazy To Get A Halloween Costume;” and several classic “Treat Or Treat” designs. You’re sure to find other designs as well in this comprehensive collection that will fit every need. 

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. Puff designs also adhere to nylon. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of Halloween designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: halloween. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

